# radio always on



## elbrou87 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello!

I have a problem with my radio since my son played with it... The radio stays open, even when I stop my x-trail and remove the keys.. The only way to stop it is to press the power on/off button... 

Anyone have an idea of what to do to solve this?


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello,
Nothing I can think of that you can do to your radio can cause it to stay on since the flow of power is the ignition switch. I'd say that there's something wrong with your ignition switch or the attached wiring. To verify this, try pluggin something into the 12v outlet in the dash while the keys are out of the ignition. If the device works, ignition, otherwise...haunted.
If your x-trail is still under warranty...dealer is the place to go.
Cheers
Lukasz


----------



## elbrou87 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello,

tanks Lukasz for replying. I already checked to see if anything else works without keys on (like the 12v outlet) but nothing, the only thing that stays on is the radio.. I try to unplugged the radio an replugged it but the problem is still there... 

And yes my xtrail is still under waranty, but if this problem is caused by a little thing that my son did, it will not be cover.. I suspect some kind of hidden option but I don't know if it is something possible (just like enabling the Hour on the 6CD charger radio when holding some radio buttons) by the way, I have the basic radio system with CD player.

If you have any other idea, let me know!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Just an idea... press the on/off button for a few seconds, just like the memories.

Other (but I guess you have already done): Search at the menu button.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me with a 99 Mazda pickup I had. My radio would stay on, my interior light would also stay on and my dash lights stopped working. 

What it turned out to be was something called a GEM module. What it does is control the common functions in the car like the radio and interior lighting shutting off when the ignition is switched off. 

My truck started with the interior light staying on and then the radio and the dash lights started acting up a month or so later.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*More suggestions*

You could try :

1. disconnect and reconnect the battery.

2. pull the fuse and reinsert.

If neither of these, coupled with the other suggestions, work, then ? ? ?


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

did he install it? Or did he just mess with the controls?


----------



## Chunkey Monkey (Aug 14, 2006)

> And yes my xtrail is still under waranty, but if this problem is caused by a little thing that my son did, it will not be cover..


Be nice to your son  

Just take it back to the dealer. If it was something that your son did (i.e. menu option), the guys should be able to fix it in like 20 seconds. Just plea stupidity and they'll cover it under warranty - worse case scenario 

It will also save you a massive headache, and they'd be the people to find out if it was something more sinister, like a fuse or bad wiring or demons possessing your radio. Might even get a replacement if your lucky.

My 2c  

Good luck


----------



## elbrou87 (Sep 28, 2006)

My son didn't install the radio, he's 2 years old  lol he only pushed on a lot of buttons...(give them 5 seconds and they can do a lot!!!  )

I tried some of your ideas but nothing works... I start to think like some of you that the best thing to do will be to return to my dealer...

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

12v supply from the battery is always present. The ACC control lead gives the option to turn on/off with the ignition. There will be a menu option, and the dealer should be kind enough to show you what to do, or do it for you. Explain that it was your two year old pressing buttons.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

elbrou87,

If you haven't yet fixed the radio always on problem try the following:

1. Eject any CDs that you may have inside CD changer unit.
2. Turn ignition swtich OFF. Wait until the CD auto changer display is off and mechanism stops moving.
3. Press any one of the disc selection buttons once. When a display shows on the CD auto-changer unit, press the same disc selection button again within 5 seconds.

I hope this helps, but I can't confirm it'll work. Give it a try.


----------

